# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Respect to Aquabotanic



## ramsvella (Apr 24, 2005)

What a sad flash news I rewceived by e- mail. it seems that I am the first to get it cause of the time difference.
Thank to R. Hudson and all moderators. 
Thanks to special guest to this forum MS. D. Walstad and to all the people who contributed.

Hope that the forum that will host this bulk of information will be up to standard as this one.

I am really very very sorry.

Regards,

Ramon 
(MALTA - Europe)


----------



## Tahsequah (May 1, 2006)

I agree it is making me sad also. I really enjoyed this group and not a easy person to try the new. I also have always question and the advice been great. TY for letting us use such a great place. 
But congratz in your business blooming as it is. Keep it up. 
Barb


----------



## Matt S. (Nov 3, 2005)

Aquabotanic is the first place Ive actually participated in an online community so I'll be sad to see it go. I've been a member in APC for some time now but somehow never posted there. I guess I'll have to break with that tradition in April. 

Thanks to Robert and all the moderators here for giving us a place to meet. Will look forward to continuing on APC. All the best.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

Very sad. AB was my inspiration - from the day, bored at work, i searched for answers as to why my cabomba was dying. 
I feel the hobby has lost a very professional and valuable source of information. 

I've never got in to any of the other boards, so i will have to drag myself there instead. 

Thank you Robert. Thanks for three great years. I hope the reason you're shutting it down is that your business is simply ballooning. 

thanks again

Ben


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes, a most sincere thank you to Robert, Ms. Walstad, and the fabulous and committed Moderators!

Wet Thumb was my first online forum "home" as well! I will be sad to see it go, but I'm glad that it found a home with APC. Truly, APC was my second favorite aquarium plant forum! I believe its the best match that could be made. 

The physical forum and thread format of Wet Thumb is very inviting, too. I really like that the Reply window is a sub-window of the thread, and you can reference the thread as you reply. That's really neat. Its just one of the little things I'll miss about Wet Thumb. I know the APC format looks a little more techy, or bareboned, but it is really a friendly and welcoming place. I hope to see all of you over there. It looks a bit different, but I hope you'll all feel at home there soon enough. 

Robert, this has been a treasure. I've learned so much. I really am going to miss this online "home". I'm sure it was a difficult decision, but I really respect your choice to integrate with APC. Its another high quality forum. And I respect your willingness to put in the effort to make sure Wet Thumb has a place to "go". That really shows committment. Rams, your title sums it up perfectly - Respect to Aquabotanic. 

With heartfelt thanks,
Jane


----------

